# Introducing BattlePro for Android



## Mike Bobbitt (17 Apr 2015)

Folks,

I am pleased to announce that starting today, the BattlePro app is available for Android users. You can install via Google Play, or directly with this link:

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=ca.army.wavemobile.battlepro

This is the very first version, so it is rough around the edges and there are likely some bug hiding within, but the core functionality is there. Please feel free to post any feedback or bug reports here. The Android version of BattlePro is very similar to the iOS version, with a few minor changes here and there. For example the Grid Finder is not available in Android, though we are looking at including it in a future release.

The app is free, but has some $0.99 in app purchases to help support the site and future development efforts. I've tried hard to make the core content accessible at no cost and restrict the in-apps to a few "extras".

Cheers
Mike


----------



## acen (17 Apr 2015)

Well done, a few of my co-workers have been lusting over the iOS version for a while.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (17 Apr 2015)

Tanks Mike


----------



## dapaterson (17 Apr 2015)

How much free space does it require?  With 190Mb free on my device, I'm getting an "Out of memory"error when I try to install.  (Not the first time I've had this issue - Android is notorious for this).


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (17 Apr 2015)

The apk (Android Package) is only about 9 Mb in size, and it expands to 19.71 Mb when installed. Must be something else going on there...


----------



## Nfld Sapper (17 Apr 2015)

Looks good Mike, too bad you have it linked to GOOGLE PLAY to buy the extras if it wasn't for the dependency of PLAY this would run on BLACKBERRY 10 ....


----------



## Jay4th (17 Apr 2015)

Thanks Mike!  Very much appreciated.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (17 Apr 2015)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> Looks good Mike, too bad you have it linked to GOOGLE PLAY to buy the extras if it wasn't for the dependency of PLAY this would run on BLACKBERRY 10 ....



Wasn't aware of that, I'll do some research, maybe I can publish a version without the Play integration for Blackberry...


----------



## Nfld Sapper (17 Apr 2015)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Wasn't aware of that, I'll do some research, maybe I can publish a version without the Play integration for Blackberry...



BLACKBERRY 10 can run Android apps effectively if they don't have a dependency on Google Play services....


----------



## RedcapCrusader (8 May 2015)

Haven't had a long look at it yet, but so far I can say...

SUPERB Mike!


----------



## Scuba_Dave (27 May 2015)

Been looking for the iOS version, cant seem to find it. Could you please provide a link to it?


----------



## Bzzliteyr (27 May 2015)

Just an FYI. It's not called "Battle Pro" in the play store. It's "Battle Procedure Aide Memoire"


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (27 May 2015)

Here's a direct link to the iOS version: https://itunes.apple.com/ca/app/battle-procedure-aide-memoire/id521444120

(And Bzz is right, the full name is Battle Procedure Aide Memoire...)


----------



## BrentG (15 Jun 2015)

I have it for IOS and I absolutely love it!   :nod:


----------



## charlesm (2 Nov 2015)

Mike,

  I really like the APP. Is there a way to purchase all of the added features without having to pay $.99 each time. Can I buy a fully outfitted package?

Thanks


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (3 Nov 2015)

Hi Charles,

That's a good idea. There is currently no way to "buy all" but I'll look into it to see if something like that might be possible. Appreciate the feedback...


Cheers
Mike


----------



## PanaEng (22 Dec 2016)

Here is evidence on the dangers of having your own devices in operations; it's related to android devices but there are similar exploits for other OSs (Posted it to the http://army.ca/forums/threads/119588/post-1469267.html#msg1469267 - delete this one if appropriate): http://www.cbc.ca/news/world/report-russia-hack-ukraine-1.3908398


----------



## George Wallace (22 Dec 2016)

PanaEng said:
			
		

> Here is evidence on the dangers of having your own devices in operations; it's related to android devices but there are similar exploits for other OSs (Posted it to the http://army.ca/forums/threads/119588/post-1469267.html#msg1469267 - delete this one if appropriate): http://www.cbc.ca/news/world/report-russia-hack-ukraine-1.3908398



A good reminder towards protecting your own and unit OPSEC.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (3 Aug 2020)

Folks, as with BattlePro for Apple devices, all content in the Android version is now free. Testing has been limited in this build so please report any problems and I’ll do my best to fix them. 

For those that find the info useful, there are options to show your support under Admin —> Support BattlePro.

As always, feedback or ideas are welcome.

Enjoy,
Mike


----------



## Nfld Sapper (3 Aug 2020)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Folks, as with BattlePro for Apple devices, all content in the Android version is now free. Testing has been limited in this build so please report any problems and I’ll do my best to fix them.
> 
> For those that find the info useful, there are options to show your support under Admin —> Support BattlePro.
> 
> ...



Just downloaded it and there is still content that is locked behind pay wall...


----------



## PuckChaser (3 Aug 2020)

I just updated my Android app, couldn't find anything that was paywalled still. What sections are you seeing locked? That'll help Mike track down any issues.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (3 Aug 2020)

Mine is ver 1.0 (10019) latest available on Google Play, too much to list individually as to what is locked....but I have applied for beta testing...


----------



## PuckChaser (3 Aug 2020)

V1.0 10102 is the latest with everything unlocked, it just probably hasn't gotten to your Google Play yet.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (3 Aug 2020)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> V1.0 10102 is the latest with everything unlocked, it just probably hasn't gotten to your Google Play yet.



Yup that's probably it...


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (6 Aug 2020)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> V1.0 10102 is the latest with everything unlocked, it just probably hasn't gotten to your Google Play yet.



The new (unlocked) binary may not run on all phones, so older versions of Android OS may be stuck on the old version of BattlePro. I may be able to retrofit the changes at some point down the road.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (6 Aug 2020)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> The new (unlocked) binary may not run on all phones, so older versions of Android OS may be stuck on the old version of BattlePro. I may be able to retrofit the changes at some point down the road.



What version did you write it too... I have Android 9 Pie and still don't see it....


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (16 Sep 2020)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> What version did you write it too... I have Android 9 Pie and still don't see it....


API version 29. Not sure how that translates to an Android OS version.

Edit: Looks like that means Android 10 or higher.


----------

